# Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft



## Administrator (27. März 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,743441


----------



## Homeboy25 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

sry, aber ich finde das spiel hat nicht mehr viel mit siedler zu tun.

das ist alles dermassen kompliziert gemacht worden und zuviel neues eingebaut worden.

für jüngere und newbies ein desaster.

ich war immer ein soedler fan, aber das hier, never.

ich kann asblut nicht verstehen wie man das schön reden kann.

man hat doch kaum zeit in ruhe mal was aufzuabauen !!!

da ist hektik drin, man muss viele sachen beachten dann das handlen dazu, militär, forschung, die extra punkt wo man auch noch handeln kann etc ettc pp.

hammer.

das Spiel ist Stress pur.

und da ich auch schon in der beta mit einigen im forum diskutiert habe und während der demo im chat, weiss ich das ich kein einzelfall bin und viele Fans das genauso sehen wie ich.

die ideen sind ja nett, aber man hätte es einem leichter machen sollen und auch die inführung ist hoffentlich leichter als die demo.

also die demo hat mich abgeschreckt, entweder liefern die eine 2 . demo oder mission utorials nach oder es wird vorerst nciht gekauft bis ich von einigen gehört habe ob es einfach nur an der fehlenden einführung liegt.

aber die KI in der demo soll ja leicht gewesen sein.

ich habe 3std dran gesessen und die demo hat noch nicht mal was zum speichern!
es war alles verloren als ich schon fast den sieg in der tasche hatte und ich den gegner von der seite angegreifen wollte kam er von der anderen, bis meine soldaten zurück waren, was sie nciht automatisch taten waren 2 sektionen eingenommen und die wichtigsten rescourcen in feindeshand, und die gebäude zerstört.

ausserdem konnte die KI wie ein wunder viel schneller einnehmen obwohl ich mit mehr militär viel länger brauchte.

ne nix für mich vorerst.


----------



## derdragan (27. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*



Homeboy25 schrieb:


> sry, aber ich finde das spiel hat nicht mehr viel mit siedler zu tun.
> 
> das ist alles dermassen kompliziert gemacht worden und zuviel neues eingebaut worden.
> 
> ...


Hey das ist super ...
der zweite Teil war perfekt, den ersten hat kaum einer gespielt ... der rest war müll
und der letzte Teil war ein "Bildschirmschoner mit Klickfunktion"

Da hat BlueByte entlich wieder eine Herausforderung geschaffen und wieder sind alle nicht zufrieden.

1. Es ist super das es wieder komplexer ist.
2. Es ist die Grafik, die ich mir für die RemakeTeile immer gewünscht habe (es wuselt wieder)

aber

3. bei den Sicherheitsmechanismen wird der Raubkopiererei Tor und Tür geöffnet. 

Tolles spiel nur die Ehrlichen sind die dummen. (Bei C&C4 hatte ich schon mehr Verbindungsabbrüche als Spielminuten, und das nervt und macht keinen Spaß, trübt ihn ungemein, das sollte in die Spielewertungen einfließen und zwar mit einer Abwertung von mindestens 20% bis 25 -> Ja es ist Spielerelevant wenn der Spielfluss nicht mehr flüssig ist.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Eure Kommentare haben nichts mit der Lösung zu tun, die wären beim Test besser aufgehoben ^^


----------



## OutsiderXE (28. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Die ersten  Missionen oder so sind eh Tutorial, die meisten davon kann man nichtmal verlieren.


----------



## lorchi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

kann man eigentlich die pferde für den transport nutzen??

wenn ja..... wie....  erforschen, radmacher oder lagerhaus-ausbau???


----------



## Kirschmond (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Hallo,
es tut mir leid, aber ich finde, die Tipps/Lösung zur letzten Mission in der Kampagne sind -wie ich finde- nicht ausreichend. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, gegen 3 Gegner gleichzeitig zu bestehen. Außerdem merkt man hier, daß die KI deutlich "schummelt" und wesentlich schneller sowohl an Priester als auch an Händler kommt und gleichzeitig auch noch massenhaft Soldaten zur Verfügung hat, so daß man gegen alle 3 Gegner keine Chance hat. Ich habe versucht, sowohl die Forschung, als auch den Handel zu kontrollieren. Das klappt anfangs noch, aber spätestens nach ein paar Fortschritten und 1 bis 2 Siegpunkten, ziehen mindestens 2 Gegner gegen mich in den Krieg und ich habe kein Gold mehr für Soldaten. Oder ich werde gleich von 2 Seiten angegriffen... 
So, wie Ihr das oben beschreibt, läßt sich diese Mission nicht meistern. Das ist finde ich eines der größten Probleme bei die Sieder 7. Die KI hat andere Startvoraussetzungen als man selber. Wie soll man da gewinnen... 
Der Knackpunkt ist denke ich, daß hier die Ressourcen und vor allem das Gold knapp ist. Ich habe es aber bisher auch nicht geschafft, so viel Wolle zu produzieren, daß ich wenigstens über den Handel genügend Gold einnehme, da ich pro Kaufmann ja auch ständig Pullis produzieren muß. Wie komme ich an mehr Gold? Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## justin1976 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

leider muss ich dir da recht geben!!!!!! 
ich bin schon recht sauer wenn man den ganzen tag daran arbeitet und man kommt nicht vorran!!! meine pläne sind jetzt auch ausgeschöpft.


----------



## scevopro (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Wolffelden ist ziemlich schwer. Das Problem das alle haben ist die komplexe erweiterungsform des gesamtsystems ohne weiteres Tutorial.Es ist die erste Mission ohne Einführung und Zeit., wenn man alles entwickelt was neu kam inklusive funktionierendes wirtschatftssystem hat man eh schon verloren. Ich habs beim ersten Anlauf gepackt habe mich aber drauf vorbereitet gehabt.
Bei Beginn: Direkt in den Krieg ziehen um waldstücke freizulegen für den weiteren Bau.
Holz und Steinversorgung sichern.
6 Getreide, 2 Mühlen, 2 Bäckereien.
3Brauereien und die Kirche bauen. Sobald wie möglich 3 geistliche zum Werwolf schicken und 12 weitere ins 2te besetzungsfeld. Dieses Primär dann ausbauen, wegen den Befestigungen.
Nun alles erforschen was Prestige bringt, das ist wichtig. Dracorian baut auf stufe 14 aus und das ist ohne die Forschung sehr schwer.Schauen das man in prestige immer vorne ist.
Man hat von Anfang an 10 Wildstücke und 5 mal wurst. Eine Metzgerei für die angeforderten10 Wurststücke des Werwolfs.Also questerfüllung ohne Fleischproduktion möglich.
Händlergilde erstellen und Kleidungsstücke in ebenfalls 3er Laufproduktion herstellen.
Massig wohnhäuser und im prestigebereich deren ausbau freischalten.
Nun alle restlichen reiter zum werwolf schicken ohne iwas dafür herzustellen.Man geht zwar in unterzahl dort hin aber man hat die stärkeren Leute dabei.
Nun 2 Ringe aus dem lager gegen jeweils 6 goldstücke eintauschen.5 hat man von beginn an.
sind 17 stück. Also noch 6 hemden eintauschen und man hat 29 Goldstücke , man bekommt den 3ten stern. Jetzt noch 3 Minuten warten(wird angezeigt) und Sieg.

Man braucht dafür keine kanonen, keine minen und schon gar kein übertriebenes System mit komplettaufbau.(man kann im ersten oberen sektor zwar 3 minen bauen aber ich habe nur geologen reingeschickt weil ich ja nur stein gebraucht habe.) 
Man sieht sieg 1 sind direkte Geistliche
Sieg 2 Händler
und Sieg 3 aus geistlichen, schon vorhandener Wurst und schon vorhandener und ausreichender Streitmacht.
Alles in allem kann man die Karte unter 30 Minuten locker durchspielen selbst als anfänger wie ich.

Tipp: Immer abspeichern alle möglichkeiten in der mitte des Bildschirms(durchlesen ganz in ruhe) und dann mission neu starten mit Plan.
In den Kommentaren der Ubisofts bleibt einem ja immer offen ob man kämpft oder nicht.Es reicht völlig aus zumindet hier sich auf was bestimmtes zu konzentrieren.

Tipp2: Ein so komplexer Aufbau ist nur vorhanden oder brauchbar wenn man nicht handeln kann und wenn man viel viel Zeit hat.


----------



## scevopro (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Jo ich bins nochmal.^^
Das Problem ist das es für sporadische Spieler unmöglich ist das Spiel durchzuspielen, ich hatte heute das erste mal etwas mehr Zeiit und hab dann direkt mit siedler 7 angefangen, morgen hab ich die hälfte wieder vergessen. Wer nicht eingefleischt ist hat wohl auch keine chance. Heisst für mich lange warten bis ich mal wieder so viel Zeit hab um da vom Aufbau durchzusteigen.


----------



## Woody2k3 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Ich habe mir nun auch Siedler 7 zugelegt.Ich habe folgendes Problem.Wenn ich z.b einen Bauernhof bauen möchte, sagt er mir "Gebäude nicht an Wirtschaft angeschlossen"

Was soll das bedeuten? Wo oder was ist die Wirtschaft?


----------



## Janosch57 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Siedler 7: Lösung der Kampagne und allgemeine Tipps zu Handel, Krieg und Wirtschaft*

Hallo, ich habe tatsächlich mal ne Frage zur Lösung - und zwar zur kurzen Variante bei Nienroth: Wie soll das genau gehen? Ich hab's mehrfach versucht und nie geschafft, rechtzeitig ausreichend Soldaten zu haben, um der finsteren Lady die gerade eroberten Sektoren vor meiner Nase wieder zu entreißen. Im Gegenteil: Weil ich mich am Anfang ausschließlich auf die Produktion von Kleidung und den Handel konzentriere und alles andere hintanstelle, ist es für den Gegner dann ein Leichtes, meine Stadt einzunehmen.


----------

